

Ask: How to save 100 objects to server with ajax and php? - infocaptor

Hi, I would like to get some resources around the following question posted on SO. 
Please chime if you developed something similar with your web application and what are the common pit falls?<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4939463/how-to-save-100-objects-to-server-with-ajax-and-php
======
tjpick
denial of service is never a good architecture.

just batch them up and shove one big data set down the pipe in a singe
request.

